# Towing 2013 Outback 250 Rs With 2012 Ford F150



## Buick GS (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi, I'm going to be towing our new Outback 250 RS with our 2012 Ford F150, 5 L Engine 4x4 3:73 rear end with the heavy duty tow package.Has anyone had any problems with this setup my manual claims a towing capacity of 9300 LB's

Thanks for any input


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

You will be fine towing that camper. That 5.0 Coyote is a sweet little motor. Don't be afraid to rpm it. The F150 is a great tow platform with the integrated brake controller. Get a good weight distribution / anti-sway hitch such as an Equalizer or Reese Dual Cam, get it setup right (ie - not at the dealer) and you are good to go. Happy Camping!

-CC


----------



## laxkid0002 (May 21, 2012)

that motor will pull it.. my hemi pulls mine no problem.....and stops it even better. i have the 3.92 rear end 5 spd auto. The only problem i have is a "harmonic bouncing" the coil over springs in the ram 1500 are just to weak in my opinion to handle what i want and expect from the truck.....so thats why i traded it in for a 2011 chevy 2500 6.0. I would expect the ford to be better suited with leafs in the back. happy camping!


----------



## CamperKev (Feb 20, 2012)

You will be very satisfied with that setup!!


----------



## DH Drifter (Apr 12, 2012)

I have a 230rs with a F-150 equiped similar to yours, but without the HD package. My payload is 1500lbs and is maxed out with family on board. I am carrying tongue weight of almost 800lbs. I have the Reece Dual Cam and dialed it so the front axle is now carrying the same weight it did without the trailer. Rides and tows much better.


----------



## CamperKev (Feb 20, 2012)

DH Drifter said:


> I have a 230rs with a F-150 equiped similar to yours, but without the HD package. My payload is 1500lbs and is maxed out with family on board. I am carrying tongue weight of almost 800lbs. I have the Reece Dual Cam and dialed it so the front axle is now carrying the same weight it did without the trailer. Rides and tows much better.


I wish i knew they were going to come out with the HD package in 2012. I would have waited one more year! All i have the the Max Tow Pkg which gives you about 400lbs more payload, tow mirrors, Integrated brake controller and built in sway control. I think the sway control might be on all models, not sure?? My trailers tongue weight is about 920lbs and when i hit the scales my truck weighed in at 7520lbs. That just left me 180lbs before i reached my GVWR. But the trailer only weighed 7400lbs, well under my 11,200lb max tow rating. And the combined weight was just under 14,000lbs which also is under my max combined weight rating of 17,100lbs.I have been using the Equal-i-zer 4-way sway setup and have been very happy. Kevin


----------

